# 21:9 Monitor wie zwei Monitore nutzen



## Shubidu (12. Juni 2017)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich möchte mir gern einen neuen, breiten 21:9 Monitor kaufen und mit diesem gern meine beiden aktuellen 16:9 Monitore ersetzen. Ich würde den neuen Monitor zum arbeiten allerdings gern so nutzen, als wären es zwei Monitore. Ich meine damit nicht, dass ich beispielsweise einfach zwei Fenster jeweils auf 50% Größe skalieren und nebeneinander anzeigen lasse, sondern wirklich zwei getrennte Videoausgänge vom PC/Laptop anschließen kann und sich der Monitor wie zwei getrennte Monitore nutzen lässt. Das ist für mich Neuland, aber ich meine, dass das geht. Geht das? Wie heißt diese Technik/Funktion? Ich habe viel Google bemüht, aber offensichtlich bin ich schlecht darin. 

Wäre super, wenn ihr mich da aufklären könnt. Gern auch mit einer Kaufempfehlung bis 300€. ( Nur zum Arbeiten, wird nichts gezockt. ) 

Grüße


----------



## doceddy (12. Juni 2017)

Das sollte eigentlich bei fast jedem 21:9 Monitor gehen. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, heißt die Funktion auch bei LG einfach Picture-in-picture. Du kannst in den Einstellungen des Monitors auswählen, wie die beiden Inputs dargestellt werden.

Beim Schreiben fällt mir aber ein, dass dein PC die beiden Eingänge ja als separate Monitore erkennen muss. PiP ist aber für zwei PCs am selben Monitor gedacht, daher weiß ich nicht, obs klappen würde. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H955 mit Tapatalk


----------



## taks (12. Juni 2017)

Aus welchem Grund willst du es denn so haben?


----------



## HisN (12. Juni 2017)

PBP (Picture by Picture)

Muss der Monitor aber Hardwareseitig unterstützen.

Mein Philips kann das z.b.
Aber da er ein UHD-Monitor ist, bringt nebeneinander überhaupt nix, dafür 4 FHD-Quellen gleichzeitig.


----------



## drstoecker (12. Juni 2017)

Ja das funktioniert, hatte das damals mit meinem oh auch ab und an genutzt. Gerade interessant wenn du einen 2ten pc zum testen/reparieren da hast. Aber auch bestens zum arbeiten. Hatte einen 29" da, im Nachhinein würde ich dir aber einen größeren empfehlen.


----------



## Shubidu (12. Juni 2017)

Ah das sind gute Nachrichten, vielen Dank schon mal! 

Wenn ich es an einem PC/Laptop nutze, mag ich es einfach lieber wenn es wirklich zwei Monitore sind bzw. als solche vom OS erkannt und behandelt werden, als irgendwelche Split View-Lösungen oder es selbst auf 50% zu skalieren. 

Mit einem einzelnen Monitor habe ich aber mehr Platz auf dem Schreibtisch (bezogen auf die Standfüße) und ich habe in der Mitte nicht 2x den Rand von den beiden Monitoren zwischen den angezeigten Bildern. 

Außerdem, wie von drstoecker gesagt, habe ich häufiger mal einen Laptop oder zweiten PC hier,  den ich daran anschließen möchte....

Größentechnisch habe ich auch an ~30" gedacht  Für mein Vorhaben würde da ja 2560x1080 sinnvoll sein oder?


----------



## Shubidu (12. Juni 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> PBP (Picture by Picture)
> 
> Muss der Monitor aber Hardwareseitig unterstützen.
> 
> ...



Woran erkenne ich, ob der Bildschirm das hardwareseitig und nicht nur durch irgendeine Software unterstützt? Wenn ich bei Geizhals nach Picture-in-Picture filtere, habe ich das Gefühl, dass da vor allem die softwareseitige Unterstützung mit gemeint ist.


----------



## HisN (12. Juni 2017)

Bedienungsanleitung runterladen, OSD anschauen.


----------

